
Why Travis Kalanick Didn’t Survive at Uber - imartin2k
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/why-travis-kalanick-didnt-survive-uber/2017/06/21/8ecb98d6-51d3-11e7-be25-3a519335381c_story.html?utm_term=.c3b3b3cec7b6
======
valuearb
It's kind of hard to say he didn't survive when he still has voting control
and could appoint himself CEO again tomorrow.

~~~
ExactoKnight
Did he actually succeed in getting a dual share class structure?!

